# Kalender für CorelDraw 10



## marlow (9. Dezember 2003)

hallo,

ich suche ein programm für erstellung eines kalender unter CorelDraw 10.

kann jemand helfen

cu
marlow


----------



## en2k (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi, 

wie, Kalender erstellen Hast keine Lust, die Tage abzutippen?


----------



## jfk adi (3. Februar 2004)

*kalender in corel*

Corel ist das programm mit dem du Kalender kreieren kannst.
jede art von kalender tages-, wochen- u. monatskalender mit und ohne bildern
so wie du es haben willst. je nach art des kalenders ist der arbeitaufwand.
Am besten du erstellst erts einmal eine vorlage (für einen tag, woche  oder monat)
speicherst das als vorlage ab und dann machst du blatt für blatt in kleinarbeit fertig.
Ein beispiel von einem monatskalender den ich mal gemacht habe, zum thema "möbel und natur" (Bilder im Photosop alles andere wie schrift, kästchen und texturen im Corel).


----------



## alusch007 (26. Oktober 2004)

die Möglichkeit einen Kalender unter Corel 10 zu erstellen ist in dem Programm schon enthalten. Unter Extras - Visual Basic - Wiedergeben werden ihnen geholfen.


----------



## möp (26. Oktober 2004)

Was fürn Add-in braucht man da?


----------



## alusch007 (26. Oktober 2004)

Wizard.CreateCalendar heist das Teil glaube ich. Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, weil ich inzwischen Corel 12 benutze.


----------

